# Router that support Huawei E3531s datacard



## Roshan9415 (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys please suggest me router which support my Huawei E3531s Datacard.

I selected TPlink MR3020 router but it doesn't support my Datacard.TPLink Customer care said that there router does not support unlock Datacard.


----------

